# Pigeons and rabbits living together



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI all.

Quick question ... I have a 4500 cubic foot pigeon loft whose footprint is 28 x 20. It's completely enclosed for protection from predators, etc. I raise Indian fantails exclusively; I currently have about 90 birds.

My question is ... is there any risk, any risk at all, having a couple of rabbits living in my loft? I'm rather over protective about my flock and its health.

Thoughts?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i keep my rabbit and pigeons on same terrace and they seem fine [both have different houses]. though loft situation is different. pigeons can poop on rabbits, pigeons could eat grains fallen in the place were rabbits peed, rabbit could give ur pigeons worms...its better make a small hutch just side by the loft.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think I would do this. I think the possible health problems would be too great for both the pigeons and the rabbits. Rabbits have pretty sensitive gastrointestinal systems, and the possibility of them eating pigeon poop and too much pigeon food would concern me. Likewise the opposite .. wouldn't want the pigeons to be ingesting rabbit poop or rabbit food. JMO.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't a good idea for either of them. They really need to be housed separately, and for the reasons that TAWhatley has given.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Good advice.Dont try it.


----------



## Dry Heat (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to raise rabbits and I would not recommend it. Rabbits while vegetarian will occasionally eat meat. Adult pigeon will not have an issue but young bird might have issues.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Checkmate said:


> HI all.
> 
> Quick question ... I have a 4500 cubic foot pigeon loft whose footprint is 28 x 20. It's completely enclosed for protection from predators, etc. I raise Indian fantails exclusively; I currently have about 90 birds.
> 
> ...


Not that there is anything to really add, but just a thought, bunny poop looks like a pea. They will pick it up and swallow it. I have seen it to my own mistake. The pigeon did not get sick but I would imagine over time eating bunny feces is not good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't think I would do this. I think the possible health problems would be too great for both the pigeons and the rabbits. Rabbits have pretty sensitive gastrointestinal systems, and the possibility of them eating pigeon poop and too much pigeon food would concern me. Likewise the opposite .. wouldn't want the pigeons to be ingesting rabbit poop or rabbit food. JMO.
> 
> Terry




*TOTALLY AGREE*


----------

